# Giant Dano vrs red belly



## MantisKnight (Jul 25, 2003)

I have a RBP 5-6" long temporarily alone in a 30G tank. Three days ago I gave him a Giant Dano a little inch long fish thats as fast as lighting. My idea was it would be good exercise trying to chatch the little thing. He still hasnt caught it but since I put the dano in and hes been trying to chach it its made him a lot more aggresive. Now he expects all feeders to be that hard to chatch and he hits them alot faster then he ever did before. That and hes stalking the tank hopeing too chatch the dano off gaurd instead of just sitting their. This pleases me. aggresive is good.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I would not say this is making him more agressive but more strong and more cunning.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

It only took my RBp about 2 hours to catch a giant danio. That sounds like pretty good training though.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sounds like an i dea i was gonna get some today and decidied agianst it

there always tommorrow


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey thats cool man...maybe this will help my P's build some team tactics


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I am gunna have to try this!


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

me too..... i gotta try that!


----------



## allen smith (Jul 6, 2003)

i did the same 4 my 2" p's , but i used guppies i had 1 make it a week so i gave him his own tank







4 be'n tuff tell next week that is


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

i put 10 zebra danios in my tank with 3 RBP's because they looked fast, after the first hour now my fish ignore them. What is a Dano?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

MantisKnight said:


> I have a RBP 5-6" long temporarily alone in a 30G tank. Three days ago I gave him a Giant Dano a little inch long fish thats as fast as lighting. My idea was it would be good exercise trying to chatch the little thing. He still hasnt caught it but since I put the dano in and hes been trying to chach it its made him a lot more aggresive. Now he expects all feeders to be that hard to chatch and he hits them alot faster then he ever did before. That and hes stalking the tank hopeing too chatch the dano off gaurd instead of just sitting their. This pleases me. aggresive is good.


 thats awesome


----------

